# Goal: Become More Bubbly



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey everyone! So my goal is to become a more bubbly and outwardly happy person. I'm happy on the inside (have not always been that way) but sometimes feel shameful about expressing my happiness to others (family issues) I'm going to smile more, give people more compliments, treat people like they are my friends (within reason of course) and assume people like me and want to be friends with me. It's not gonna be easy but I think I can do it! Any tips? Thanks for reading:b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No tips. Smiling seems like a good start. Showing the real you sounds like a great idea. Best of luck.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Giggling. Giggling makes you look super bubbly.

Everyone assumes I am always outgoing and happy and bubbly because of my stupid giggling.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Giggling. Giggling makes you look super bubbly.
> 
> Everyone assumes I am always outgoing and happy and bubbly because of my stupid giggling.


Hahahaha! So true giggling helps!


----------



## Tinavoid (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm aiming to be like that too! I guess the best way to becoming a bubbly person is to giggle a lot and to help people, like if someone was 25 cents short at the store, smile and offer to help pay. Also, don't talk bad about other people! It'll ruin the bubbly appearance your working for! Hope this helps : ))


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> No tips. Smiling seems like a good start. Showing the real you sounds like a great idea. Best of luck.


Thank you!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Get plenty of sleep. Insomnia de-gigglizes you.
De-gigglization is a major problem in our society today.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

GentleFacade said:


> I'm aiming to be like that too! I guess the best way to becoming a bubbly person is to giggle a lot and to help people, like if someone was 25 cents short at the store, smile and offer to help pay. Also, don't talk bad about other people! It'll ruin the bubbly appearance your working for! Hope this helps : ))


Thanks for your reply. Talking bad about people is a no-no but it is sooo tempting sometimes! Guess I'm gonna have to bite my tongue.


----------

